# Best looking WW2 fighter



## markstuk (Feb 4, 2020)

Slightly light hearted, but having just completed a model of a FW190D (Hobbycraft 1:48) it sticks out - even more so than my previous favourite the Spit FR14... What is yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 4, 2020)

Spitfire.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

LWS-6/PZL-30 Zubr

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2020)

Ah yes, the graceful and elegant PZL-30 that bested the Lagg-5 in dogfights.......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> LWS-6/PZL-30 Zubr


Gardening up front, war in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 4, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Gardening up front, war in the back



No lie there pard.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 4, 2020)

For appearance alone( and there all great planes to imho) top 3 in order would be Spitfire IX, Mustang(D), and P40L.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 4, 2020)

Anything French except a Dewotine which looks far too much like a real aeroplane for my tastes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll bite, my choices today:

1. P-51 B/C with tail fillet with/without Malcomb hood (What? You expected _me_ to say something else)
2. Any Bf-109
3. Macchi C.205 Veltro
4. Later marque Spitfires (IX and later)
5. P-39 Iron Dog
6. Reggiane Re.2005 Sagittario
7. Early P-38 with that(those) sleek chin(s)
8a. A6M Zeke/Zero***
8b. Kawasaki Ki-61 "Tony"***
9. P-47N Thunderbolt
10. Fw-190D - much better looking that the radial models.

**Tie*


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 4, 2020)

ALMOST FORGOT!!!

The immortal BUFFALO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ah yes, the graceful and elegant PZL-30 that bested the Lagg-5 in dogfights.......


Yes the Pzl-30 scarred every opponent from the skies. With its mighty roaring 20hp engines blasting it through the blue skies. The ground bloody with the leftovers of its enemys. Hartmann himself requested a staffeln of this mighty beast, but the war had not started yet so he had to combat in his puny bf109G-10.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> ALMOST FORGOT!!!
> 
> The immortal BUFFALO.


Found a picture. Is that rlm 33 ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2020)

Fighter Spit IX - I think that Griffin versions lost their looks and the engine looked too large, The earlier versions the engine looked too small
Light bomber - Tie between the Boston III (I don't like the look of the turret) and the Mosquito.
Heavy Bomber - Lancaster
Transport - DC3 could it be anything else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 4, 2020)

The one I'm flying, of course.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Found a picture. Is that rlm 33 ?
> 
> View attachment 568701



I knew we could count on you to find a snapshot for us!

Looks like one from 243 Squadron but I could be wrong.


----------



## soulezoo (Feb 4, 2020)

While the Mustang is not even in my top 5 "favorite" airplanes of the war, I think P-51D was the best looking. ME262 in second place.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 4, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Anything French except a Dewotine which looks far too much like a real aeroplane for my tastes.



I bet you like those French Pre-Dreadnoughts too

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2020)

I do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 4, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> I bet you like those French Pre-Dreadnoughts too



They are my favourite ships, I prefer French aircraft that had a piece of pipe holding the back to the front.


----------



## Seawitch (Feb 4, 2020)

I would say the Nachtigal, the rare nightfighter version of the Arado 234.


----------



## spicmart (Feb 4, 2020)

Fw 190D-9 alias Dora-9, the most elegant fighter plane ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 4, 2020)

Best looking Japanese fighter, IMO, the Ki-84.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 5, 2020)

Cannot tell a lie, I love those French hotel pre-dreadnoughts as well. Perhaps we should form a support group?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dawncaster (Feb 5, 2020)

for single engined radial engine types, this is my 2 picks for heavy and light




Despite being a radial engine fighter, the Corsair feels sleek, and the curve of the inverted gull wings gives an imposing yet elegant impression. It harmonizes with the rough feel of the radial engine to create a unique and balanced beauty.

A6M Zeke is basically a concise beauty, with every part in the right balance. and later added arming, volume, and shortened wings make it more dynamic. I'll choose a variant after A6M5, which is painted green. (not the variant shown in the photo)

ps.




(excluded because not radial engine)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 5, 2020)

"If Jesus came back as an airplane, he would be a... " (Someone on the Internet).
This is the ultimate truth. The poll can be closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 5, 2020)

Best looking WWII fighter?

If you are in a bomber with an engine or two shot out, whichever one shows up to escort you home.

For a friend of mine whose PB4Y-2 got shot up and had an engine out the "best looking fighters" were a couple of PBM's that arrived just after the IJN George II fighters had turned for home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Feb 6, 2020)

Hmm. Oh, I'll play, the only question is when does WWII start?  
Fighter: It started early to me so Boeing F4B/P-12, honorable mention to the P-40E. 
H. Bomber - B-17D. Later ones were 1000% better combat aircraft but the shark fin Boeings were gorgeous. 
L. Bomber - A-20C.
Transport - C-54. Typical clean Douglas transport.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EDFN (Feb 6, 2020)

Spitfire MK.IX including the experimental float versions. Curtiss P-36 Hawk. NA P-51B. Kawasaki Hien. Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-3.
Recce: Spitfire PR.MK.XIX and Mitsubishi KI.46 III
Trainers: Ryan STM


----------



## Schweik (Feb 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes the Pzl-30 scarred every opponent from the skies. With its mighty roaring 20hp engines blasting it through the blue skies. The ground bloody with the leftovers of its enemys. Hartmann himself requested a staffeln of this mighty beast, but the war had not started yet so he had to combat in his puny bf109G-10.



Are you kidding? The Amoit 143 is clearly far more beautiful and at the same time, terrifying for it's sheer majesty. And I think it had 21 hp engines too...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DrumBob (Feb 6, 2020)

Macchi 202/205, by far. Italians always have had a flair for design. You can imagine my reaction when I walked into that room at the Air & Space Museum in Washington, D.C. and saw one hanging from the ceiling. I stared at it for about ten minutes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 6, 2020)

DrumBob said:


> Macchi 202/205, by far. Italians always have had a flair for design. You can imagine my reaction when I walked into that room at the Air & Space Museum in Washington, D.C. and saw one hanging from the ceiling. I stared at it for about ten minutes.


The postwar bubble canopy Fiat was equally stunning.






But here’s my favourite Italian, the Caproni Vizzola F.5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 6, 2020)

Romanian IAR 80. Just something about it its on my list to build in 1/48

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 6, 2020)

In my mind, there's only one choice.....






...Good Lord, just look at that Sexy Beast......You could win a war with that hood ornament by your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## thom regit (Feb 6, 2020)

markstuk said:


> Slightly light hearted, but having just completed a model of a FW190D (Hobbycraft 1:48) it sticks out - even more so than my previous favourite the Spit FR14... What is yours?


*De* *gustibus* *non* *est* *disputandum.*


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 7, 2020)

thom regit said:


> *De* *gustibus* *non* *est* *disputandum.*




Sic verum est


----------



## Timppa (Feb 7, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Sic verum est


*quidquid Latine dictum sit altum videtur* 

Yak-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 7, 2020)

Timppa said:


> *quidquid Latine dictum sit altum videtur*
> 
> Yak-3
> View attachment 568982



Why, Johnny Ringo...

Ita verum est, quam Ego enim diffamatus intelligentes esse contrarium non obstante verus omni vita mea

Also like the Yak 3, just sort of forgot to add it on my list.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 7, 2020)

I think the XP-72 ranks pretty high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## xylstra (Feb 7, 2020)

You lot need to get out more! How could any fighter aircraft be more gorgeous looking than the svelte KYUSHU 'Shinden'. Only aesthetic improvement required is to eliminate the rear combing and substitute a long tear-drop bubble canopy.


----------



## spicmart (Feb 8, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> The postwar bubble canopy Fiat was equally stunning.
> 
> View attachment 568874




So stylish! Prefer it to the Macchi.202/205. 
BUT the ugly Buchon style supercharger cowling low up front lets it down.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 8, 2020)

Of course, the P-47 weren't no slouch, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 8, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Of course, the P-47 weren't no slouch, either.
> View attachment 569083
> View attachment 569084


When the Germans first encountered the Jug they must have known their air war was lost. Just look at that beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Feb 8, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Cannot tell a lie, I love those French hotel pre-dreadnoughts as well. Perhaps we should form a support group?


I no naval architect but they look more like a tornado in a scrap yard than a warship.

How any human being can design such a thing has to be a crime against good taste. Although the steampunk nature has given them retro chic.

The Spitfire Mk I is everything I love in design. Elegant and clean and wonderfully sleek and proportioned. Looks ballerina like and light on its feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 8, 2020)

The P-47 is to "the most beautiful fighter" as a sledgehammer is to a nude sculpture.
P-80 is sleek, moreso than most others
ME 262 takes second place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 8, 2020)

Inho, the p47 is unique in appearance in that from some angles it looks quite graceful albiet large and from others well.......fat and clunky( technical aerodynamics terms). Yes all aircraft have there " good side" but none so much as the Thunderbolt.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 8, 2020)

I agree about the P-80. It rates high as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Schweik said:


> Are you kidding? The Amoit 143 is clearly far more beautiful and at the same time, terrifying for it's sheer majesty. And I think it had 21 hp engines too...



Yes but the Amiot 143 does not have the chiselled jaw the PZL.30 has. The girls will like the chiselled jaw so no contest from this French contraption. 

see??







vs

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Cannot tell a lie, I love those French hotel pre-dreadnoughts as well. Perhaps we should form a support group?



Lets call it *ADE* (Anonymous Dreadnought Enthusiasts) 

WW2 Photo Postcard HMS HOOD Royal Navy Battleship | eBay


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 8, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> When the Germans first encountered the Jug they must have known their air war was lost. Just look at that beast.



There is a story that a Luftwaffe officer visited Willy Messerschmidt in 1941 and said they were pleased with the BF-109 but wanted an airplane with more range and more power. Willy, no doubt still smarting from the BF-110's performance in the BoB angrily replied, "You can have a fighter plane or you can have a barn door!"

Three years later Willy and that same officer were on board a train and had to get out and dive for the ditch when P-47's attacked the train. Looking up at those powerful fighter bombers strafing deep in enemy territory, the Luftwaffe officer said, "Well, there are your barn doors!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jager52 (Feb 8, 2020)

Me262 is a stand out in my view.


----------



## glennasher (Feb 8, 2020)

I favor the D model Mustangs, but will concede the Spitfire IX is special, too. For no particular reasons, I've never favored a radial-engined plane. They just don't do it for me.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 8, 2020)

From below I have to give a nod to Petter’s Whirlwind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 10, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Inho, the p47 is unique in appearance in that from some angles it looks quite graceful albiet large and from others well.......fat and clunky( technical aerodynamics terms). Yes all aircraft have there " good side" but none so much as the Thunderbolt.



My uncle was at both Wright-Pat and Muroc in the late war/early post war era, I got this shot of the very rare P-47*H* from his collection...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 10, 2020)

CLEARLY post-war: the 8 machine guns are missing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 10, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I agree about the P-80. It rates high as well.
> 
> View attachment 569109
> View attachment 569108



Totally agree, the P-80 to me is like the Mustang, it's hard to find an angle where it isn't sleek/beautiful/sexy... very sexy...

What? Stop looking at me like that...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 10, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> CLEARLY post-war: the 8 machine guns are missing.


I believe it was one of those "stripper" models with armament removed for better performance.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lets call it *ADE* (Anonymous Dreadnought Enthusiasts)
> 
> WW2 Photo Postcard HMS HOOD Royal Navy Battleship | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569118



Hmm, the Hood looks too much like an actual ship, come back to us Snautzer... step away from the dark side. The ADE will welcome you with open arms, or open beer kegs, your choice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2020)

Good looking is so subjective...

my vote goes to the Bf 109G and K series for instance. ❤️


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2020)

Trying to decide on the best looking piston fighter is really tough, since there were several. Jets on the other hand, is easy: the He280. 
Sleek design with a touch of art deco (30's styling) makes it sexy as hell.

For twin engined ships (light bomber, heavy fighter), I'd have to lean toward the KI-45.

For heavy bombers, it's a tie between the B-29 and the Me264.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 10, 2020)

Would agree that the G is the best looking of the 109s. I have heard/ read alot of people say they find them un attractive because of the bulges etc. But ive always thought they were by far the best looking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Would agree that the G is the best looking of the 109s. I have heard/ read alot of people say they find them un attractive because of the bulges etc. But ive always thought they were by far the best looking.



The bulges are one of the reasons I like them. I just think the G and K look like “war birds” and not some pretty lil racer, and that is why I think they are the best looking. Especially from the front.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 10, 2020)

Honorable Mention: Fiat G.56. They only made ONE, but it "fixed" most of the Bf 109's shortcommings.

https://www.artscale.eu/out/pictures/z1/48A21771-F3C2-46D6-BDF2-9EEAABDE3A6E_sh72182.jpg

Had a decent windscreen, wide-set landing gear, actual rudder and elevator trim, and was said to fly beautifully. They needed to make a LOT more, but that's a "what if" I will not pursue.

#2: McDonnell XP-67 "Bat." It wasn't produced but it flew, and it looked quite good even if the performance numbers weren't quite up to the level of the specified-but-never-seen horsepower of the experimental engines.

http://www.lonesentry.com/images/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/xp-67-bat-experimental-plane.jpg

#1: To me, the best-looking fighter of the war was the Mitsubishi A6M5 Model 52 Zero.

https://www.flyingmag.com/resizer/M...aws.com/public/RDT3BWIZWWQIT57M4BGYR2DNEQ.jpg

Really looks like my idea of a WWII fighter. Yes, it had limited power, but the lines appeal to me. As an added bonus, I got to work on it a bit during the last overhaul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2020)

Actually two G.56 prototypes were built if I remember correctly. Splitting hairs though...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Timppa said:


> *quidquid Latine dictum sit altum videtur*
> 
> Yak-3



Uh oh, I watched that very aeroplane hit a crane on landing!





DSC_4025 

Although I agree, the Yak-3 is sweet from any angle (taken at the same airshow).




DSC_4011

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Personally though, I love a Griffon engined Spitfire.




Spitfire static-8 




Spitfire XVIII 




Spitfire XIV taxi 

Although Dimlee's got a point about the P-38.




DSC_0559

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 12, 2020)

I know I already mentioned the P-40 and I really do think that's one of the most iconic _looks_ in WWII aircraft, but nuuuumannnn's mention of the P-38 reminded me of one other aircraft that should not be denied, at least in the looks department....

...The F7F...














...By God, if one R-2800 is good, then two is just that much better!...and regardless of what you think of this aircraft, you gotta admit, THAT is the American way.....of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 12, 2020)

F7F "twiggy" (my name for it) needs to put on a bit of weight in the fuselage for looks alone, if not for fuel storage, radar electronics, ordnance stores, and ammo for extended strafing runs.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2020)

I vote for the Shinden or the Do 335

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 12, 2020)

GregP said:


> Honorable Mention: Fiat G.56. They only made ONE, but it "fixed" most of the Bf 109's shortcommings.
> 
> https://www.artscale.eu/out/pictures/z1/48A21771-F3C2-46D6-BDF2-9EEAABDE3A6E_sh72182.jpg
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it I think I should have included the A6m as tied fot 3rd in my pics. Not my very favorite, but close. Have always loved the simplicity and balanced proportion of its appearance.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 12, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> F7F "twiggy" (my name for it) needs to put on a bit of weight in the fuselage for looks alone, if not for fuel storage, radar electronics, ordnance stores, and ammo for extended strafing runs.


I don't know man.
1200 miles range, without extra tanks. 1000 lbs. of bombs AND one of its hardpoints can carry a torpedo.
All that and its 80 mph faster than an F6F and 10 mph faster than an F8F.
I think it does just fine all on its own.
The F7F's sharp angles and slim profile reminds of the later Cobra helicopter.


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 12, 2020)

Shinden: Just because you can does not mean you should.
Do 335: Fastest plane to make no difference in the war. 
These aren't SWEET lookers. Oddball standouts, but not sweet. Not "fighter aircraft at their best looks".
F7F is too skinny for "best looks" department. And not enough ammo. After Radar is added it has 4 20mm with 200 rpg. Germany is a BIG strafing target. Japan isn't much smaller.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 12, 2020)

At least one F7F was modified with a big built in tank for as role as a forest fire tanker. It was not pretty!


----------



## Elvis (Feb 12, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> F7F is too skinny for "best looks" department. And not enough ammo. After Radar is added it has 4 20mm with 200 rpg. Germany is a BIG strafing target. Japan isn't much smaller.


...and that is YOUR opinion.
I think its got some very sexy line and the dark blue paint scheme just adds a little _badassery_ while implying a sense of "the little black dress".
It looks FAN-TASTIC. Don't you worry.

Elvis

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 12, 2020)

I agree, the F7F looks unbalanced. Best twin prop carrier fighter, Sea Hornet.






Even in the hangar it looks sharp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 12, 2020)

Elvis said:


> ...and that is YOUR opinion.
> I think its got some very sexy line and the dark blue paint scheme just adds a little _badassery_ while implying a sense of "the little black dress".
> It looks FAN-TASTIC. Don't you worry.
> 
> Elvis


Thumbs up just for using the term badassery.😀

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> Best twin prop carrier fighter, Sea Hornet



Yesss... The Hornet.


----------



## Elvis (Feb 12, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> I agree, the F7F looks unbalanced. Best twin prop carrier fighter, Sea Hornet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 569551


Seriously?
If anything is _unbalanced_, its that Hornet.
It's like a flat chested girl with a giant...._derriere_.
No front, all back.

Elvis

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 12, 2020)

Elvis said:


> Seriously?
> If anything is _unbalanced_, its that Hornet.
> It's like a flat chested girl with a giant...._derriere_.
> No front, all back.
> ...


Really !
With those two big spinners up front, it's like a girl with no chest ???
They remind of what they used to call Dagmars on 50's car's.
Dagmar was the 50's actress with the tremendous Ta-Tas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd have wished the engines back a bit on the Hornet & f7f, moving the pilot a bit forward for center of balance and a clearer field of view.
(and F7F pilot wouldn't have those 4 20mm's going off right behind his ears with muzzle flash past his face).
I've thought the same (engines back, pilot forward) with the Mosquito, one of my fav planes.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2020)

Elvis said:


> It's like a flat chested girl with a giant...._derriere_.



Heyyy! Like Tyrodtom says, no flat chest there, buddy, and what's wrong with a big rear end?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2020)

The F7F looks like a stiletto...

And it's performance proves form follows function.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 13, 2020)

From the French, best looking fighter IMO....Arsenal VG-33

This scratch-built model is amazing in its own right.

Arsenal VG33, la construction... (2ème partie) - Modelisme Racer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 13, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> From the French, best looking fighter IMO....Arsenal VG-33
> 
> This scratch-built model is amazing in its own right.
> 
> Arsenal VG33, la construction... (2ème partie) - Modelisme Racer



Wow just wow. I wish I had the time, the money, the space, the skills, the skills and the skills.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2020)

WOW! A little more effort and he could have had a 1/1 size plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 13, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Thumbs up just for using the term badassery.😀


Thank you! =)


----------



## Elvis (Feb 13, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Heyyy! Like Tyrodtom says, no flat chest there, buddy, and what's wrong with a big rear end?



LOL!...I used to know one of those guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 13, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> The F7F looks like a stiletto...
> 
> And it's performance proves form follows function.


Thank You, Too!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2020)

We talk about them and their good looks a lot on this forum, but there's been only a little mention of these Italian beauties so far in this thread.

Macchi C.202





C.202 nose 

Macchi C.205




C.205 

And my favourite, Fiat G.55.




G.55

And this.




MC.72 

I know its not a WW2 fighter, but hell, why not? Could stare at it all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 14, 2020)

Streamlined Tempest






From this site, also with many other great Tempest pics....

Hawker Tempest | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Feb 19, 2020)

DH 103 Hornet

.......or the Hawker Sea Fury


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 19, 2020)

I like the Curtiss P-40Q with bubble canopy and Merlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Feb 22, 2020)

The two best-looking twins: Ta 154 and Ki-83.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Feb 23, 2020)

spicmart said:


> The two best-looking twins: Ta 154 and Ki-83.
> View attachment 570833
> 
> View attachment 570830


My vote for best looking twin goes to the Tigercat (F7F), it just flips all my switches.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 23, 2020)

If it's best looking twin, for me its got to be the p38. Closely followed by the Mosquito but then I guess the Mosquito is not really a fighter strictly speaking but they made fighter versions.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 23, 2020)

In a thread where we're polled for best looking twin engine fighter, F7F.
If the question is best looking propeller-driven fighter, P-51
Best looking WWII fighter, P-80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2020)

P-80?

Nah...


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 23, 2020)

If were talking best looking jet fighter I think the 262 walks away with it. Imho.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> If were talking best looking jet fighter I think the 262 walks away with it. Imho.



I agree. It had its faults but it was a pretty aircraft.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 23, 2020)

spicmart said:


> The two best-looking twins: Ta 154 and Ki-83.
> View attachment 570833
> 
> View attachment 570830


Meanest looking twin prop fighter....

Northrop P-61 Black Widow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 23, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> In a thread where we're polled for best looking twin engine fighter, F7F.
> If the question is best looking propeller-driven fighter, P-51
> Best looking WWII fighter, P-80.


Somewhere I have pics of a P-80 that was based out of Itami in Japan.
My dad was there then and they actually kept the thing on display, behind ropes and armed guards, but anyone could walk up and look at it (take pictures even!)...just don't cross over the ropes. 
He would say it play h3!! with the 51's that were there. 

Elvis


----------



## Elvis (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sure if I'd say it was the _best_ looking plane in WWII, but another "Pretty Twin" would be the Saab J-21....


----------



## Elvis (Feb 24, 2020)

...later on, there was a jet version, The J-21R....






_...and this is where the bang-bang goes...._


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the _real _best looking plane of WW2 





IMO the Japanese made the best looking fighters. The Ki-61 is just so sleek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Feb 26, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the _real _best looking plane of WW2
> 
> View attachment 571383
> 
> IMO the Japanese made the best looking fighters. The Ki-61 is just so sleek



I love it , too. Especially its high-aspect-ratio wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 26, 2020)

The reason it looks so good is its resemblance to a Bf 109/P-51 lovechild...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> The reason it looks so good is its resemblance to a Bf 109/P-51 lovechild...








And mama and papa still look better...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2020)

I have to say the Fokker G.1 
After having done my duty, I quite like the looks of a Mosquito as a fighter.


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 26, 2020)

Elvis said:


> Not sure if I'd say it was the _best_ looking plane in WWII, but another "Pretty Twin" would be the Saab J-21....
> 
> View attachment 571083
> 
> View attachment 571084


...but wasn't it a single?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 26, 2020)

...twin...._booms_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Feb 27, 2020)

There's some really good looking aircraft posted on this thread.

But I think I've been affected by more modern ''snowflakery'' and love the idea of twin engine safety.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 27, 2020)

Elvis said:


> ...twin...._booms_



Yeah, something like Bada Bing Bada (twin) Boom(s)...


...


Someone had to say it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Feb 27, 2020)

Bugatti 100P. Built 1939.



Does this one count?
It was meant to build a fighter-version of it at some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 27, 2020)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 27, 2020)

Re 2005 for single engined and Me 410 for twin


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 27, 2020)

Elvis said:


> ...Hi...I'm back....
> 
> Ok, this one might seem like a stretch (especially following that Bugatti. WOW!  )...but its my sig and I gotta give it props.
> To me, it "cute" (like how a VW Beetle used to be considered "cute") and it does have a certain _Elegance of Function_ going on.....
> ...



I don't see any guns, so is it really a fighter? You got a 75mm in your pocket there, pilot?


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 28, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> I don't see any guns, so is it really a fighter? You got a 75mm in your pocket there, pilot?



*Bazooka Charlie has joined the chat*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Feb 28, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> I don't see any guns, so is it really a fighter? You got a 75mm in your pocket there, pilot?




Speaking as an old infantryman, I wouldn't call the L-4 a fighter, but they can sure bring the bad things to the opposing force. NEVER underestimate what good artillery spotters can do, with a good arty gang on the ground taking directions. (For the record, I was an 81mm mortarman, with good FOs we were something to be conjured to. Our platoon won the 82nd Abn. Division Mortar championships three years in a row, retiring the Ridgeway Cup). Good times.
Maybe the L-4 wasn't a fighter plane, but it could sure do a lot of damage, even without guns. A radio can be a weapon, too.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 28, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> From the French, best looking fighter IMO....Arsenal VG-33


Any other French contenders for best looking ww2 fighter?

For me the Dewoitine D.520 fails in the looks department. The cockpit is too far back.






And the SNCAO 200 is fugly.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 28, 2020)

Let us please, limit our candidates to planes that actually shot down enemy aircraft in WWII.


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 28, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Let us please, limit our candidates to planes that actually shot down enemy aircraft in WWII.


The L-4 qualifies:
He Shot Down The Enemy With A Colt .45 - WWII's Weirdest Dogfight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 28, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> The L-4 qualifies:
> He Shot Down The Enemy With A Colt .45 - WWII's Weirdest Dogfight


Nope
The plane didn't shoot anything down, the pilot did. Pilot qualifies, plane, no.


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 28, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Nope
> The plane didn't shoot anything down, the pilot did. Pilot qualifies, plane, no.



He used the airplane to bring his weapon to bear. That would be like disqualifying a Bolton-Paul Defiant. It was still aerial combat. 
(I'm kinda' having fun here. Don't take it personally.)


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 28, 2020)

Elvis said:


> ...Hi...I'm back....
> 
> Ok, this one might seem like a stretch (especially following that Bugatti. WOW!  )...but its my sig and I gotta give it props.
> To me, it "cute" (like how a VW Beetle used to be considered "cute") and it does have a certain _Elegance of Function_ going on.....
> ...


I'll post some pixs when the real "Rosie" gets finished up this spring and added to the collection. As for "best looking" do I really have to say it...?


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 28, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> He used the airplane to bring his weapon to bear. That would be like disqualifying a Bolton-Paul Defiant. It was still aerial combat.
> (I'm kinda' having fun here. Don't take it personally.)



ummm no, bad comparison. The Defiant mounted 4 machineguns, not the pilot. The B-P Defiant was for the air force that plans on running away from the enemy.


----------



## Elvis (Feb 28, 2020)

Sorry guys, I forgot... ...its best looking FIGHTER. 
Yes, there are accounts of the L4 holding its own in a "dogfight", but you're right, its not a "fighter"....although that is an interesting notion....._What if the war (in the air) were fought with light sport planes_? L4 vs. Fiesler-Storch vs. Ki-76 vs. Po-2....etc......
Anyway, L4 post deleted.

...carry on...


----------



## Spitlead (Feb 29, 2020)

With a user name like Spitlead... I'm going to have to go with... wait for it... the Spitfire -most of the earlier Marks up to the X!V. Followed in a close second with the P-51D. Most of the German airplanes I find to be a bit clunky with lots of bits hanging out, except for the FW190 and Me262. I do like the Yak 9 (which looks kind of Spitfire-esk.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 1, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the _real _best looking plane of WW2
> 
> View attachment 571383
> 
> IMO the Japanese made the best looking fighters. The Ki-61 is just so sleek


IMO, it is one of the best looking DB 600 series powered fighters.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Mar 1, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> With a user name like Spitlead... I'm going to have to go with... wait for it... the Spitfire -most of the earlier Marks up to the X!V. Followed in a close second with the P-51D. Most of the German airplanes I find to be a bit clunky with lots of bits hanging out, except for the FW190 and Me262. I do like the Yak 9 (which looks kind of Spitfire-esk.


If you like the FW190, you might appreciate the aesthetics of the J-22 as well.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 2, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> The B-P Defiant was for the air force that plans on running away from the enemy.


Better than getting shot in the back, like all those cowardly fighters with forward facing guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 2, 2020)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Better than getting shot in the back, like all those cowardly fighters with forward facing guns



Well ... the right thing to do is make it so the wings can flip over and fire backwards!
And you get leading edge flaps for free!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 2, 2020)

Elvis said:


> If you like the FW190, you might appreciate the aesthetics of the J-22 as well.....
> 
> View attachment 572020


Well they certainly do share a similar appearance. Maybe more like distant cousins. Fairly thick fuselage, tiny landing gear track so it looks a bit ungainly on the ground. As a side note, I have read that Kurt Tank who designed the FW190 apparently took some design queues from the Hughes H-1 racer he was so impressed with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 2, 2020)

Elvis said:


> Sorry guys, I forgot... ...its best looking FIGHTER.
> Yes, there are accounts of the L4 holding its own in a "dogfight", but you're right, its not a "fighter"....although that is an interesting notion....._What if the war (in the air) were fought with light sport planes_? L4 vs. Fiesler-Storch vs. Ki-76 vs. Po-2....etc......
> Anyway, L4 post deleted.
> 
> ...carry on...


Just strap two 7.9mm guns on top of the L4 engine cowling, synchronize with the propeller, and away you go! Would make for some interesting dogfights....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 2, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> I like the Curtiss P-40Q with bubble canopy and Merlin.
> 
> View attachment 570449



But - where is Merlin?


----------



## Elvis (Mar 2, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Just strap two 7.9mm guns on top of the L4 engine cowling, synchronize with the propeller, and away you go! Would make for some interesting dogfights....


I was thinking send along an "observer" with a couple of tommy guns.
That'll put a little _Storch_ in yer Fieseler!


----------



## Elvis (Mar 2, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Well they certainly do share a similar appearance. Maybe more like distant cousins. Fairly thick fuselage, tiny landing gear track so it looks a bit ungainly on the ground. As a side note, I have read that Kurt Tank who designed the FW190 apparently took some design queues from the Hughes H-1 racer he was so impressed with it.


Yes, that is one of the first things I noticed about the J-22.
The track isn't quite as narrow as that picture makes it look, but it is not as wide as the 190's.
The J-22 was an attempt at an idigenous fighter design during a time when Sweden thought it was prudent to update its airforce.
Seems it had good performance for an early war fighter, but was quickly outclassed.
Fortunately, Sweden didn't play a huge part in the war.
I did a quick check of Wiki on both planes, here's how their respective specs compare......

Focke-Wulf Fw 190
_Data from_ Fw 190 A8,[62][63][_citation needed_]

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 1
*Length:* 8.95 m (29 ft 4 in)
*Wingspan:* 10.506 m (34 ft 6 in)
*Height:* 3.15 m (10 ft 4 in)
*Wing area:* 18.3 m2 (197 sq ft)
*Airfoil:* *root:* NACA 23015.3; *tip:* NACA 23009[64]
*Empty weight:* 3,200 kg (7,055 lb)
*Gross weight:* 4,417 kg (9,738 lb)
*Max takeoff weight:* 4,900 kg (10,803 lb)
*Fuel capacity:* 639 L
*Powerplant:* 1 × BMW 801D-2 14-cylinder air-cooled radial piston engine 1,700 PS (1,677 hp; 1,250 kW) and up to 1,980 PS (1,953 hp; 1,456 kW) at 1.65 ata for up to 10 minutes of emergency power ("erhöhter Notleistung")[65][66]
*Propellers:* 3-bladed constant-speed propeller

*Performance*



*Maximum speed:* 652 km/h (405 mph, 352 kn) at 5,919 m (19,420 ft)
*Range:* 900 km (560 mi, 490 nmi)
*Combat range:* 400–450 km (250–280 mi, 220–240 nmi)
*Ferry range:* 900 km (560 mi, 490 nmi) ~1800-2000 km with droptank.
*Service ceiling:* 10,350 m (33,960 ft)
*Rate of climb:* 15 m/s (3,000 ft/min)
*Wing loading:* 241 kg/m2 (49 lb/sq ft)
*Power/mass:* 0.29–0.33 kW/kg (0.18–0.20 hp/lb)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FFVS J 22

_Data from_ F.F.V.S. J22 Fighter Aircraft[3]

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 1
*Length:* 7.8 m (25 ft 7 in)
*Wingspan:* 10 m (32 ft 10 in)
*Height:* 3.6 m (11 ft 10 in)
*Wing area:* 16 m2 (170 sq ft)
*Aspect ratio:* 6.25
*Airfoil:* *root:* NACA 23015; *tip:* NACA 0012-64 mod.
*Empty weight:* 2,020 kg (4,453 lb)
2,000 kg (4,409 lb) *J 22A*

*Gross weight:* 2,835 kg (6,250 lb)
2,760 kg (6,085 lb) *J 22A*

*Powerplant:* 1 × SFA STWC3-G or Pratt & Whitney R-1830-SC3-G Twin Wasp 14-cylinder air-cooled radial piston engine, 780 kW (1,050 hp) at 2700 rpm
630 kW (850 hp) maximum continuous power

*Propellers:* 3-bladed SFA / Hamilton Standard VP-2M, 3.1 m (10 ft 2 in) diameter constant-speed propeller

*Performance*



*Maximum speed:* 575 km/h (357 mph, 310 kn) at combat power at 3,500 m (11,483 ft)
560 km/h (350 mph; 300 kn) at max. continuous power at 4,300 m (14,108 ft) 510 km/h (320 mph; 280 kn) at combat power at sea level 480 km/h (300 mph; 260 kn) at max. continuous power at sea level

*Cruise speed:* 500 km/h (310 mph, 270 kn) at 75% power at 4,000 m (13,123 ft)
*Approach speed:* 170–180 km/h (110–110 mph; 92–97 kn)
*Landing speed:* 140 km/h (87 mph; 76 kn)
*Stall speed:* 137 km/h (85 mph, 74 kn) landing configuration
165 km/h (103 mph; 89 kn) clean

*Never exceed speed:* 650 km/h (400 mph, 350 kn) IAS
*Range:* 1,270 km (790 mi, 690 nmi)
*Service ceiling:* 9,300 m (30,500 ft)
*Absolute ceiling:* 13,000 m (42,651 ft)
*g limits:* +6_g_ (+10_g_ ultimate) at 2,835 kg (6,250 lb)
*Rate of climb:* 15.7 m/s (3,090 ft/min) max
*Wing loading:* 177.2 kg/m2 (36.3 lb/sq ft)
*Power/mass:* 0.276 kW/kg (0.168 hp/lb)

*Armament*



*Guns:* 4x 13.2 mm (0.520 in) akan m/39A with 250 rpg (FN Herstal M.1939 machine guns license built by LM Ericsson) *J 22-2 / J 22B*
*J 22-1 / J 22A* 2x 8 mm (0.315 in) ksp m/22 with 500 rpg (license-built AN/M2 machine guns) + 2x 13.2 mm (0.520 in) akan m/39A with 250 rpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 2, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the _real _best looking plane of WW2
> 
> View attachment 571383
> 
> IMO the Japanese made the best looking fighters. The Ki-61 is just so sleek



The Ki-61 was based on the Heinkel He-100, of which numerous prototypes were build but it did not go into production. The He-100 did set a world speed record however, in 1938. Several He-100Ds were sold to Japan, where they influenced the design of the Kawasaki Ki-61 II Hein, or Tony.


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 2, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> Any other French contenders for best looking ww2 fighter?
> 
> For me the Dewoitine D.520 fails in the looks department. The cockpit is too far back.
> 
> ...



LOL... "fugly". True enough. The D520 cockpit position looks similar to the old Gee Bee racers from the early 30's, placed way back on the fuselage.


----------



## Elvis (Mar 2, 2020)

D520 always reminds me of the Curtiss YP-37....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 2, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> The Ki-61 was based on the Heinkel He-100, of which numerous prototypes were build but it did not go into production. The He-100 did set a world speed record however, in 1938. Several He-100Ds were sold to Japan, where they influenced the design of the Kawasaki Ki-61 II Hein, or Tony.



Do you have a source for that? The Ki61 was based on a specification released towards the end of 1939 for the IJAAF. The 3 He100s only arrived in Japan the following May and it was the IJN that was most interested in it for use as a land-based interceptor. Hitachi won a contract to build He100s for the Navy but it was never executed. 

Apart from the licence-built engine, the Ki61 appears to have been an entirely Japanese design.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 3, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Do you have a source for that? The Ki61 was based on a specification released towards the end of 1939 for the IJAAF. The 3 He100s only arrived in Japan the following May and it was the IJN that was most interested in it for use as a land-based interceptor. Hitachi won a contract to build He100s for the Navy but it was never executed.
> 
> Apart from the licence-built engine, the Ki61 appears to have been an entirely Japanese design.



There are several sources on the internet of which I cannot validate but appear believable. Here is one however which gives some good detail. Japanese Nakajima Ki-63 Haitaka (Heinkel He 100) by comradeloganov on DeviantArt 

The above source states the "design work on the Ki-61 did not begin until December 1940", after Japan had already received the 3 He 100s. One has to admit the two aircraft are uncannily similar and the noted website even indicates the Ki 63 was an Army "variant" of the He 100. And, the coincidence that the Japanese acquired 3 of the He100s makes it even more likely that some of the Ki 61 design was influenced by the Heinkel. Further, as you note, Hitachi (Nakajima) won a contract to build the aircraft which would require the transfer of technical data and all engineering drawings. Also, the Ki 61 used a licensed version of the Daimler-Benz DB 601, the same engine used by the He 100. A recent source (Zero! by Martin Caidin and Jiro Horikoshi) very strongly indicates the Japanese aircraft industry just did not have the bandwidth to crank out new designs like the U.S., Britain or Germany. One could ask, why would Japan 'reinvent the wheel' and design a whole new airplane around the DB 601 given the fact their aerospace capacity was so stretched?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> There are several sources on the internet of which I cannot validate but appear believable. Here is one however which gives some good detail. Japanese Nakajima Ki-63 Haitaka (Heinkel He 100) by comradeloganov on DeviantArt
> 
> The above source states the "design work on the Ki-61 did not begin until December 1940", after Japan had already received the 3 He 100s. One has to admit the two aircraft are uncannily similar and the noted website even indicates the Ki 63 was an Army "variant" of the He 100. And, the coincidence that the Japanese acquired 3 of the He100s makes it even more likely that some of the Ki 61 design was influenced by the Heinkel. Further, as you note, Hitachi (Nakajima) won a contract to build the aircraft which would require the transfer of technical data and all engineering drawings. Also, the Ki 61 used a licensed version of the Daimler-Benz DB 601, the same engine used by the He 100. A recent source (Zero! by Martin Caidin and Jiro Horikoshi) very strongly indicates the Japanese aircraft industry just did not have the bandwidth to crank out new designs like the U.S., Britain or Germany. One could ask, why would Japan 'reinvent the wheel' and design a whole new airplane around the DB 601 given the fact their aerospace capacity was so stretched?



Firstly, I'd never cite Caidin as a source: he was notoriously loose with facts.

I think the main problem faced by Japan's aviation industry was production capacity rather than lack of design teams or ability. 

The Ki61 was started late because priority was given to the Ki60 heavyweight interceptor. Both designs were very similar,.with the 61 offering a number of design improvements that were prompted by the poor flight test performance of the Ki60.

The fact that Kawasaki was developing 2 parallel prototypes suggests that they weren't struggling for design staff. It also suggests that they weren't copying the He100; rather, they were learning for themselves based.on their own prototypes.

Finally, the Ki61 was a much larger airframe than the He100, being 3.2m longer and with a wingspan that's 2.6m greater. Those are big differences for a "copied" design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 3, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> IMO, it is one of the best looking DB 600 series powered fighters.


The MesserSpit.... not so much.







MesserSpit - The Case of Captured and Re-engined Spitfire EN830 - Aviation Humor


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 3, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> ummm no, bad comparison. The Defiant mounted 4 machineguns, not the pilot. The B-P Defiant was for the air force that plans on running away from the enemy.


Like I said, just having some fun.


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 3, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Firstly, I'd never cite Caidin as a source: he was notoriously loose with facts.
> 
> I think the main problem faced by Japan's aviation industry was production capacity rather than lack of design teams or ability.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply buffnut453. To clarify, I described The Ki-61 as being "based on the Heinkel He-100", and that the He 100 "influenced the design of the Kawasaki Ki-61". There was no intended inference that the Ki-61 was a "copied" design which to me implies nearly identical. 

I completely agree with your comment regarding production capacity issues. I will still stick to my notion that the Japanese design teams were very stretched, in part based on the book "Zero!" which I referred to. In the book Jiro Hirokoshi (lead designer) speaks about how over taxed he was that he needed to take a sabbatical for several months to recuperate. Yes, Caidin was listed as a co-author but I believe only in title. The U.S. printed paperback was simply an English translation of a Japanese book originally authored by Jiro Hirokoshi and Masatake Okumiya. 

To correct an inadvertent error in your post, the Ki 61 airframe was only 2.5 feet longer, not 3.2 meters. Still, as you noted the Ki 61 is larger in both wingspan and fuselage length and may have been designed to compensate for aerodynamic deficiencies found during the He 100 trial flights or changed to improve a performance characteristic to meet the design requirements. 

If interested, there was a very similar discussion on WW2Aircraft.net back in October 2010. "Ki-61 and He-100 related?" which has some other detailed information on the comparison. Here's the link if you would like to read it
Ki-61 and He-100 related?

Cheers!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Japanese Nakajima Ki-63 Haitaka (Heinkel He 100) by comradeloganov on DeviantArt
> 
> One has to admit the two aircraft are uncannily similar and the noted website even indicates the Ki 63 was an Army "variant" of the He 100.



I believe the artist, Logan Hartke, has taken the profile of the Heinkel He 100, added the radiator bath of the Ki-61 and called it the Nakaijma Ki-63 - and added an accompanying story.
As I understand it, the *real *Ki-63 project resembled the Ki-84 and incorporated a similar tail with the horizontal tailplane set well forward of the vertical fin.
No doubt you saw his floatplane version. 

Nakajima A9He1-N Wade Floatplane - Aleutians by comradeloganov on DeviantArt

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AlfaKiloSierra (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd say the NA-73 prototype looks better than any production P-51

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 4, 2020)

Logan Hartke is a very knowledgable person, I remeber him posting at Panzer General forums perhaps 20 years ago  He was (is?) also very active on the What-If modellers, mostly as an artist doing side elevations.
Here is his side elevation of the LTV-designed alternate F-14A in IRIAF colors: link

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey guys, what about _Twin Engine_ Fighters?

I like the Grumman F7F Tigercat...






...but I feel like many here would cite The Lockheed P-38 Lightniing...






...or maybe the DH-98 Mosquito...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 22, 2021)

TheMadPenguin said:


> The B-P Defiant was for the air force that plans on running away from the enemy.



Or flying in front of it perpendicular to its direction of travel, or alongside, or underneath, or behind etc, just not very quickly. It flies well though, and its pilots liked it, if that's any consolation, just don't fire those guns forward as there's no interruptor gear... 



Elvis said:


> D520 always reminds me of the Curtiss YP-37....



I like the looks of the D.520 - pilots did criticise the poor visibility on the ground because of the rear set cockpit, but I think it looks great. It's a small thing and combined with its deadly reputation - it was a [email protected] to fly and handle on the ground apparently - it has mystique.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 22, 2021)

Elvis said:


> Hey guys, what about _Twin Engine_ Fighters?



All great lookers, Elvis, and let's not forget the sexy Hornet...



https://www.flying-tigers.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/sh1-de-Havilland-Hornet-the-fastest-production-piston-engined-fighter-ever-built-960x597.jpg





https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8601/16476630808_368b6f02af_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

Elvis said:


> I like the Grumman F7F Tigercat...



It's a mean looking bird. The first time I had ever heard of the F7F was at an airshow in the UK. These are the first pictures I'd taken of one.




F7F i 




F7F ii 




Grummans 

They are 35 mm scans so they aren't great quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> just don't fire those guns forward as there's no interruptor gear...


The turret had a stop that prevented the turret from depressing the guns to horizontal when facing forward.

While it prevented the MGs from annihilating the prop, it also meant the Daffy couldn't strafe ground targets or engage an enemy from behind, unless they were slightly lower.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The turret had a stop that prevented the turret from depressing the guns to horizontal when facing forward.
> 
> While it prevented the MGs from annihilating the prop, it also meant the Daffy couldn't strafe ground targets or engage an enemy from behind, unless they were slightly lower.



No, it didn't, Dave; the guns could be depressed to fire forward. The pilot even had a button on his spade grip for doing so, but had no gunsight. The recommended angle for firing the guns forward was 19 degrees above the horizontal, because there was no interruptor gear, so firing any angle below that would risk shooting the prop. The gunner had a switch in the turret to toggle firing of the guns between himself and the pilot, but this was normally wired closed and the function was not carried out for the reasons above.

There's a picture of a Daffy with its guns facing forward on this site:



Defiant T3955 Article



Here's another one.



https://www.armedconflicts.com/attachments/217/defiant-4.jpg





https://www.staplesandvine.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/DEFIANT-NIGHTFIGHTER-bw.jpg


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2021)

The interrupters in the turret prevented the MGs from shooting the tail or the prop, which was about 19° from horizontal.

The barrels could depress further, but the actions were locked out 🙂


----------



## Elvis (Dec 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> It's a mean looking bird. The first time I had ever heard of the F7F was at an airshow in the UK. These are the first pictures I'd taken of one.
> 
> View attachment 652608
> F7F i
> ...


You are too humble, my friend.
Those are GREAT pictures!
Thank you for posting them. =)
Looks like an F6F and two F8F's in escort, in that last pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DrumBob (Dec 23, 2021)

The P-38, followed by the P-61 Black Widow.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The barrels could depress further, but the actions were locked out



Yes, but that's not what you said. You said they couldn't be lowered to face forward 

The interrupter system was electrical and the firing circuit was conducted through brushes in contact with a drum that revolved with the turret. This had insulated pads that interrupted the circuit to prevent the guns firing at certain points. I'll give you that they couldn't be fired below 19 degrees though. In the Pilot's Notes it says the following, 

"To enable the pilot to operate the guns, it is necessary for the air gunner to:
(i) lock the turret in the "Guns Forward" position with the guns at the lowest elevation that they would fire; i.e. where the guns are just clear of the interrupter which prevents the guns firing into the airscrew disc."

If I remember correctly, one Defiant claim states the guns were facing forward when the enemy aircraft was shot down, the aircraft was probably at that sweet spot where the gunner could shoot facing forward...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

Elvis said:


> Looks like an F6F and two F8F's in escort, in that last pic?



Sure is. there was an FM-2 Wildcat at that airshow as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Dec 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Sure is. there was an FM-2 Wildcat at that airshow as well.


That would've been neat to see.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

Elvis said:


> That would've been neat to see.



This is the aircraft, but this piccie was taken in 2018.




Martlet taxi

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 24, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> This is the aircraft, but this piccie was taken in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 652659
> Martlet taxi




Always makes me laugh when people bang on about the poor view forwards when on the ground of the Spitfire and 109. Looking at the photos the pilot of the Wildcat/Martlet can see lots of cowling but sod all else 😄

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graham Summers (Dec 28, 2021)

spicmart said:


> Bugatti 100P. Built 1939.
> View attachment 571523
> Does this one count?
> It was meant to build a fighter-version of it at some time.


Here's a picture of the P110, as the fighter variant was designated, in its element.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 28, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Always makes me laugh when people bang on about the poor view forwards when on the ground of the Spitfire and 109. Looking at the photos the pilot of the Wildcat/Martlet can see lots of cowling but sod all else 😄


 "Good forward view" and "conventional gear" are a rare combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2021)

swampyankee said:


> "Good forward view" and "conventional gear" are a rare combination.


Even in a Piper Cub, it's not easy to look directly over the cowl when on the ground.


----------



## spicmart (Dec 30, 2021)

Graham Summers said:


> Here's a picture of the P110, as the fighter variant was designated, in its element.
> View attachment 653057



Yes. Saw this one a while ago. But to carry enough armament (and fuel?) to make an impact they would have to have built it a bit enlarged while keeping the same proportions and aerodynamics. It could have been a world beater.
Using one engine for cruise flight to keep fuel consumption low and activating the other engine for combat. Carrying at least two 20mm cannons.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 4, 2022)

BUGATTI 100P









The Bugatti 100P Was Ahead Of Its Time, Here's Why


A story of ambition, a lost aircraft and a project that ended sadly in tragedy, the 100P tells us much about aviation.




www.flitetest.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2022)

The 100P was a pure air-racer.

While it was a gorgeous aircraft, it held little promise as a base for a fighter.


----------



## GregP (Jan 5, 2022)

Spitlead said:


> The Ki-61 was based on the Heinkel He-100, of which numerous prototypes were build but it did not go into production. The He-100 did set a world speed record however, in 1938. Several He-100Ds were sold to Japan, where they influenced the design of the Kawasaki Ki-61 II Hein, or Tony.



Unless I disremember (possible), the Ki-61 was based on a DB 601Aa, not the He 100. It has little to nothing in common with the He 100 other than basic low wing monoplane layout and the DB inverted V-12 engine.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 5, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> BUGATTI 100P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This completely violates the "If it's ugly, it's French" rule.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

The exception that proves the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks alone

British Single engine = Tempest
British Twin = Hornet
US Single Engine = P51D
US Twin = P38
German Single Engine = FW190A
German Twin = He219
Jap Single = Ki84
Jap Twin = Ki45
Italian Single = Macchi 202 
Italian Twin = Anybody?
Russian Single = Yak 3D
Russian Single = PE2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 5, 2022)

Glider said:


> Looks alone
> 
> British Single engine = Tempest
> British Twin = Hornet
> ...



_De gustibus non disputandum_.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

Glider said:


> Looks alone
> 
> British Single engine = Tempest
> British Twin = Hornet
> ...


Finally, a metric I understand.

British SE = All Merlin Spitfires (I can't really tell them apart except for that tropical nose job one. Yuchhhh)
British Twin= Mosquito
US SE = P51-D
US Twin = Mosquito
LW SE = TA-152 
LW Twin = HE-219
IJA SE = Ki-61
IJA Twin = J1N
RA SE = Macchi 202
RA twin = Anybody?
VVS SE = Yak 3
VVS Twin = Does the Pe-2 count?


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 5, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> This completely violates the "If it's ugly, it's French" rule.


But Bugatti was italian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Finally, a metric I understand.
> 
> British SE = All Merlin Spitfires (I can't really tell them apart except for that tropical nose job one. Yuchhhh)
> British Twin= Mosquito
> ...



Best looking Italian twin? Has to be this:






Couldn't fly worth a damn....but it was good looking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> But Bugatti was italian


We were hoping no one would notice.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 5, 2022)

For a italian twins you can look to IMAM Ro.57

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

Cool airplane! Thanks.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 5, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> But Bugatti was italian



You learn something new every day ... here I was, thinking they were French.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2022)

British Single: Supermarine Spitfire Mk.V
British Twin: Westland Whirlwind
Dutch Single: Koolhoven FK.58
Dutch Twin: Fokker G.1
French Single: Bloch MB.57
French Twin: Potez 630-01
German Single: Focke-Wulf Fw190A-8
German Twin: Heinkel He280
Italian Single: Macci MC.202
Italian Twin: Savoia-Marchetti SM.91
Japanese Single: Kawasaki KI-61
Japanese Twin: Kawasaki KI-102
Soviet Single: Yakovlev Yak-9
Soviet Twin: Tupolev Tu-2S
U.S. Single: Curtiss P-40C
U.S. Twin: Grumman F7F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 6, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Best looking Italian twin? Has to be this:
> 
> View attachment 653756
> 
> ...


Disagree. The IMAM Ro.58 is better looking, but to be fair was a one off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> You learn something new every day ... here I was, thinking they were French.


the man, the founder, Bugatti was italian, the firm was francaise

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2022)

When Italian born Ettore Bugatti started his business, it was in Molsheim, Germany.
After WWI, that region was ceeded to France.

The modern Bugatti was founded by an Italian in the 80's and is based in Italy.

So everyone's right, depending on which point in time we're talking about!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> When Italian born Ettore Bugatti started his business, it was in Molsheim, Germany.
> After WWI, that region was ceeded to France.
> 
> The modern Bugatti was founded by an Italian in the 80's and is based in Italy.
> ...


Reminds me of Fokker. They armed the Luftwaffe in WW1, but was the company German or Dutch? Then there Sikorsky, a Russian fixed wing and American rotary wing firm.

This makes me wonder if Hugo Junkers and family could have fled Germany in 1931 and set up a new aeronautical firm elsewhere. The old man was 76 when he died in 1935, so it will need to be his children that must have the talent and abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 6, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> the man, the founder, Bugatti was italian, the firm was francaise



This is what I was thinking, glad I wasn't 200% wrong for once.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Reminds me of Fokker. They armed the Luftwaffe in WW1, but was the company German or Dutch? Then there Sikorsky, a Russian fixed wing and American rotary wing firm.
> 
> This makes me wonder if Hugo Junkers and family could have fled Germany in 1931 and set up a new aeronautical firm elsewhere. The old man was 76 when he died in 1935, so it will need to be his children that must have the talent and abilities.


The interesting thing about Fokker, is he *technically* was East Javan, of course his parents were Dutch and East Java was a Dutch territory.
That he was making aircraft for Imperial Germany, was because that's where his airplane shop was founded.

Sikorsky's life and contributions to the U.S. is an interesting story, but so is Alexander Seversky's.
He was born in Imperial Russia, served in the Imperial Navy as an aviator, lost his leg in a crash after being shot down by a German Destroyer during WWI. The Navy deemed him unfit to fly but Tsar Nicholas had him reinstated, and Seversky went on to become an Ace, shooting down 6 German aircraft (confirmed out of 13 claimed).

Long story short: without Seversky, there would have been no P-47

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> But Bugatti was italian



The Bugatti 100P was designed by Ettore Bugatti and a Frenchman, Louis de Monge and was built in France and Bugatti hoped to race it in a French air race, the Coup Deutsch de la Meurthe, and then market it as the basis of a military aircraft to the Armee de l'Air, hence the French connection, if you'll pardon the expression...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Long story short: without Seversky, there would have been no P-47


Without Seversky and Kartveli, I assume.
Interesting: the former was Russian, the latter Georgian and both were born in Tbilisi (Tiflis).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Without Seversky and Kartveli, I assume.
> Interesting: the former was Russian, the latter Georgian and both were born in Tbilisi (Tiflis).


And Michael Gregor, who was also Russian.


----------



## spicmart (Jan 8, 2022)

The P-39 has to be a serious contender for the sleekest, most beautiful fighter aircraft of the WW22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NTGray (Jan 8, 2022)

Golly, I hate to break the rules. . .(well, no, I really don't). . .but any contest for "most beautiful airplane" can have only one winner in my judgment. Unfortunately, it's not a fighter and it missed the War, but the winner has got to be the U3A. (See, I found the Air Force version, at least. But most people remember it as Sky King's Cessna 310B _Songbird_. A prettier plane was never built.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 8, 2022)

Sky King, brought to you by Nabisco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Jan 8, 2022)

If they were making Sky King today, the daughter would have to be named Dollar instead of Penny, due to inflation. Here is the original Songbird.






Not quite as sleek as a C 310, but it was his original airplane, replaced by the 310 sometime after the first season, unless I disremember.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 8, 2022)

Sky King had an earlier Cessna I liked better, or just as well as the three ten. I liked his old bamboo bomber, the UC-78.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyone remember “Whirley Birds”?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> And Michael Gregor, who was also Russian.


Actually, Michael Gregor (Gregorashvili) was Georgian, as Kartveli was (Kartvelishvili).
Though, Armenian aviation enthusiasts might disagree, since Gregorashvili's mother was from an Armenian family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Actually, Michael Gregor (Gregorashvili) was Georgian, as Kartveli was (Kartvelishvili).
> Though, Armenian aviation enthusiasts might disagree, since Gregorashvili's mother was from an Armenian family.


I understood him to have been born in what is now Dagestan, moving to Georgia after leaving the Russian military during the revolution?


----------



## NTGray (Jan 8, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Anyone remember “Whirley Birds”?


With Chuck and P.T.! Absolutely! You can find some of the episodes on YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NTGray (Jan 8, 2022)

special ed said:


> Sky King had an earlier Cessna I liked better, or just as well as the three ten. I liked his old bamboo bomber, the UC-78.


Yeah. . .for the longest time I thought that was some sort of Beechcraft. As pretty as a 1950s pickup truck. (Sorry, but I fell for the 310's curves (in places) and the straight lines (in other places, like the engine nacelles). And those watermelon-seed tip tanks are just gorgeous. In fact, I like the Super Constellation _almost_ as much.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 8, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Anyone remember “Whirley Birds”?


Yes.


----------



## special ed (Jan 8, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Actually, Michael Gregor (Gregorashvili) was Georgian, as Kartveli was (Kartvelishvili).
> Though, Armenian aviation enthusiasts might disagree, since Gregorashvili's mother was from an Armenian family.


Was this the same Gregor who built the beautiful Canadian biplane?


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 9, 2022)

special ed said:


> Was this the same Gregor who built the beautiful Canadian biplane?


Yes, it was him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 9, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I understood him to have been born in what is now Dagestan, moving to Georgia after leaving the Russian military during the revolution?


Yes, exactly. In the complex multinational world of Caucasus, nationality was determined by the father, usually. Gregorashvili is the Georgian family name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 9, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Yes, it was him.


Thanks for the info


----------



## GregP (Jan 10, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Anyone remember “Whirley Birds”?


Yes, I do. 

Also, Ripcord with Ken Curtiss who later went on to be Festus in Gunsmoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jan 11, 2022)

The pinnacles of their respektive design lineage and as beautiful and stylish like Russian women.

The Yakovlev Yak-3





The Lavochkin La-9

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

